# SmugMug releases COUPONS!!!



## Ham1 (Dec 4, 2009)

That blessed day is here, we finally released the ability for Pros to pass out coupons or sales credits to their customers!!  :woot::woot:

All the details are here in this Help page, but I am happy to try and answer questions as well: help - Pros: How to create coupons

Thank you so much for the patience on these, we know they have been long overdue.    

Look forward to your feedback!

Markham


----------



## MikeLem (Dec 5, 2009)

Awesome news!  This was an issue I encountered last week for the first time, and it was super frustrating.


----------



## Ham1 (Apr 9, 2010)

You asked for it, we delivered!

Shipping coupons, Blurb, bug fixes  SmugMug Release Notes


----------

